# Under The Dumb "Thicker Than Water" OAD 8-12-2013



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm speechless. Almost. 

The whole thing with blowing up the well, along with how it came to exist in the first place and the expected results was just awful. A couple 2 liter bottles of ANFO exploded above ground and "It worked, the town has a reservoir again." Because a trickle of water isn't coming out a pipe on some farm somewhere else? Wow.

There are so many head-scratching things about this show that I don't even know where to go next. Like any Sci-Fi enthusiast, I sometimes think about what I might do in a given circumstance. Frequently I disagree with actions of characters in movies or TV shows, but never anything like this. What are the kids thinking keeping all these dome anomalies secret? Why is there still food in the diner? Where were all the people this week? Why isn't someone on either side of the dome trying to tunnel under to see how deep it goes? There's a lake full of water that apparently isn't fit to drink, but is it really useless for irrigation? Can't it be purified? It's not like there's a shortage of propane. And all those dead fish should be pretty decent fertilizer.

Nori and Angie are going to be BFFs? I guess Joe can hope some of his sister's sluttiness rubs off on his notgirlfriend. Junior flips then flops but that's okay because dad does also. "The Monarch Will Be Crowned?" As soon as that was said I thought of the butterfly instead of the king and what do you know but there's a butterfly tattoo (that doesn't look much like a Monarch) on Angie's shoulder. Wow!

5 episodes left. I will watch, but I'm not making any promises about next year.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL

love the Freudian slip (or was it intentional?) in the thread title.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm thinking intentional.........


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah that whole well thing was so dumb, that I am not even going to get into how unrealistic it was.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

It was kind of funny when I stopped the show as Barby came in Julie's bedroom to point out to my son that a monarch could also be a butterfly only to unpause and have them go to the tattoo. 

While it's easy to impress a child, that was pretty cool to have called it!

I did love how Barby went into the bedroom as if he'd been in and out of there for years


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> While it's easy to impress a child, that was pretty cool to have called it!


Actually the butterfly was the first type of monarch that popped into my mind due to the fact that some episodes have shown swarms of them.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> Actually the butterfly was the first type of monarch that popped into my mind due to the fact that some episodes have shown swarms of them.


You're faster than me. I had explained it to him when it first happened but then I didn't get the idea until the bedroom scene. I did point out the butterflies at the dome before I unpaused, but I did not make the connection right away.

The question now is: is it Karen herself or just something about butterflies in general and they used the tattoo as a prop?

Given the dome's connection to Joe and Karen, I think it's the former.

I wonder what their parents do for a living. Maybe they were secret research types and this is why the children are tuned to the dome.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

My crackpot theory is that the pink star that fell from the sky is that alien egg, and the dome is it's shield protecting it. 

Why didn't Julia's watch explode when she touched the mini dome? Why do people keep seeing hallucinations when they touch the dome/egg? 

I know this show is crap, but I'm hooked.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do people put both palms on the dome? wouldn't it be more normal to tap it, knock on it, then bang on it?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, very dumb. I'm only hanging on because I want to understand how/why the dome came to be and how the black rock with the little dome plays a part in it. Oh, and how Joe, Nori and Angie are tied to it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Yeah, very dumb. I'm only hanging on because I want to understand how/why the dome came to be and how the black rock with the little dome plays a part in it. Oh, and how Joe, Nori and Angie are tied to it.


Is Joe's sister named Angie? I think I posted it as Karen for some reason...


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

KyleLC said:


> Actually the butterfly was the first type of monarch that popped into my mind due to the fact that some episodes have shown swarms of them.


That plus the long tracking shot of the CGI monarch butterfly (ala Forrest Gump feather) earlier in the show was another dead give away.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

So I'm thinking Angie is the Monarch Queen, and the monarch butterflies from all over the world will gather to lift the dome and free her, at which time the egg will hatch and from it will emerge the Monarch King, who will destroy the Earth by shooting laser beams from his beautiful monarch wings. And then Angie will dump him and he'll chain her up in his basement.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

^^ Either that or something big and crown-shaped is going to fall on her head.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Blonde Mom's death was really tough on me. I was terrified that she would eventually reanimate. Now I'm convinced she will. As will the others who have died. NO!!!!

(Including Red's husband.)


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking the dome is not a sphere. If a scoop of earth was collected (as with a sphere) then the scoop of earth would no longer have the support of the earth that surrounds it and it would tilt.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Why do people put both palms on the dome? wouldn't it be more normal to tap it, knock on it, then bang on it?


These people are so dumb, I'm surprised they aren't kicking it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll start watching again if Julia wears a bikini.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

nickels said:


> My crackpot theory is that the pink star that fell from the sky is that alien egg, and the dome is it's shield protecting it.
> 
> Why didn't Julia's watch explode when she touched the mini dome? Why do people keep seeing hallucinations when they touch the dome/egg?
> 
> I know this show is crap, but I'm hooked.


I was thinking something similar but with the whole butterfly motif, I'm thinking it's more like a cocoon. If Wilfred Brimley shows up then it's a sure thing.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why did they decide to bury Alice in the middle of the yard rather than someplace more discreet? and why would anyone bother with squaring the corners of the hole?


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Numb And Number2 said:


> I'm thinking the dome is not a sphere. If a scoop of earth was collected (as with a sphere) then the scoop of earth would no longer have the support of the earth that surrounds it and it would tilt.


It's absolutely not a sphere. A sphere would have crushed or bumped out of the way anything it hit when it came down. We saw this thing slice a cow exactly in half (a scene, by the way, I don't really need to see any more) -- it definitely has a very sharp edge that is now underground.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Numb And Number2 said:


> I'm thinking the dome is not a sphere. If a scoop of earth was collected (as with a sphere) then the scoop of earth would no longer have the support of the earth that surrounds it and it would tilt.


Well, this is "Under the Dome" and not "In the Sphere" so good job on that revelation.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

scandia101 said:


> Why did they decide to bury Alice in the middle of the yard rather than someplace more discreet? and why would anyone bother with squaring the corners of the hole?


I am no soldier, but digging a hole that size even with some help would take the better part of at least a day, probably two. Without gloves my hands would be callous covered and bloody after about two hours.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Anubys said:


> Is Joe's sister named Angie? I think I posted it as Karen for some reason...


I was wondering who Karen was... I just figured that I was more disinterested in the show than I thought.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Why did they decide to bury Alice in the middle of the yard rather than someplace more discreet? and why would anyone bother with squaring the corners of the hole?


Haha. Yeah, I thought it was funny how perfect the hole was.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

xuxa said:


> That plus the long tracking shot of the CGI monarch butterfly (ala Forrest Gump feather) earlier in the show was another dead give away.


Oh yeah -- that too.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> Well, this is "Under the Dome" and not "In the Sphere" so good job on that revelation.


I addressed the speculation that has been expressed on this board. So no good on that snark.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

nickels said:


> I am no soldier, but digging a hole that size even with some help would take the better part of at least a day, probably two. Without gloves my hands would be callous covered and bloody after about two hours.


I'm always amazed at how quickly a deep grave can be dug by one person on TV.


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> Why did they decide to bury Alice in the middle of the yard rather than someplace more discreet? and why would anyone bother with squaring the corners of the hole?


It is very hard not to get square corners on a hole dug with a backhoe.

Tim S.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

What are we, day 3 or 4, and Barbie comes up to Julia's bedroom and Julia says "How was your day honey?", like they been together for quite a while.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

nyc13 said:


> It's absolutely not a sphere. A sphere would have crushed or bumped out of the way anything it hit when it came down. We saw this thing slice a cow exactly in half (a scene, by the way, I don't really need to see any more) -- it definitely has a very sharp edge that is now underground.


You are assuming it fell as a whole.

Think instead that the little one fell, and then it created the outer one to protect itself. If you think of the moment of the dome "falling" instead as of the dome being created, then it remains possible it's a sphere.

IF it's a dome, there's a bottom. And we can dig under it.

What would be useful would be to map the edges that we can reach that are underground, and determine their angle of arc to the visible portion of the dome.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

stahta01 said:


> It is very hard not to get square corners on a hole dug with a backhoe.
> 
> Tim S.


I know very well that it wasn't actually a hand dug hole, but just because a backhoe was used doesn't mean they have to use the hole as is. Most productions with any sense would take the 5 minutes necessary to alter the square corners.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Numb And Number2 said:


> I addressed the speculation that has been expressed on this board. So no good on that snark.


Nice try.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> I know very well that it wasn't actually a hand dug hole, but just because a backhoe was used doesn't mean they have to use the hole as is. Most productions with any sense would take the 5 minutes necessary to alter the square corners.


And there we have it. The creators of this show aren't dumb. They're lazy.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

If a 10-mile in diameter "dome" came down suddenly, in a split second, wouldn't that create a huge air movement? It "came down" so fast that it would clearly compressed the air inside it as it moved down, so when it finally came to rest there would have been tremendous pressure inside.

On the other hand, if the "dome" is a force field of sorts that emanates from a power source at its center, then it would seem to appear instantaneously everywhere and, as it did so, it would definitely disturb the dirt/grass/cows and would appear to have come down or come up very suddenly.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

The show is so different from the book that we could theoretically talk freely about it without spoilerizing. Some of the characters share the same name, but none resemble the book. All plots the last few weeks are brand new and any slight overlap, like the center of the dome, are still completely different. 

For the book readers this at least keeps us guessing. However the book was not this stupid.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

brianric said:


> What are we, day 3 or 4, and Barbie comes up to Julia's bedroom and Julia says "How was your day honey?", like they been together for quite a while.


I thought the "Honey" was sarcastic because of the kid earlier saying that he thought she and Barbie were a couple.

Of course, that would really only make sense if he had reacted strangely to her saying it, or if she laughed it off afterwards and explained herself.

One way or the other...poorly written.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Ereth said:


> IF it's a dome, there's a bottom. And we can dig under it.


That depends on how deep it dug in. Now, you could be using up fuel to dig with a backhoe, but even that would take a lot of time. It's only been a few days (and what feels like forever to us).

It would make much more sense for the Army OUTSIDE to be attempting to trench under, the Army Corps of Engineers has much better equipment then John Q.. Farmer's little ole backhoe.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

getbak said:


> I thought the "Honey" was sarcastic because of the kid earlier saying that he thought she and Barbie were a couple.
> 
> Of course, that would really only make sense if he had reacted strangely to her saying it, or if she laughed it off afterwards and explained herself.
> 
> One way or the other...poorly written.


Maybe poorly _directed_.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I find the threads about the show MUCH more interesting that the show itself. I have a really hard time waiting until I watch the recording before I read the episode thread. 

You guys are alright.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm glad that Junior killed Cletus. I'd gotten tired of his character and nasty teeth.

That locked-up-in-the-basement chick is cute. The teenage boy's not-girlfriend is not.

Barbie enters the wellhouse in broad daylight and comes out in pitch dark?

I don't know why but the doe-eyed deputy is really starting to annoy me.

So the outside people have lost all interest in the domers? Nobody is outside anymore.

I really wish they would show that an alien race put this dome here and then focus on them instead of always showing these domeasses.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LlamaLarry said:


> I find the threads about the show MUCH more interesting that the show itself. I have a really hard time waiting until I watch the recording before I read the episode thread.


I don't even watch the show any more. I just read the threads. 


Bob_Newhart said:


> Barbie enters the wellhouse in broad daylight and comes out in pitch dark?


That's an annoying TV trope (it's always day or night, never anything in between), but at least there's a good reason for this one. Filming at dawn or dusk is a considerable technical challenge, because you have a very limited amount of time in which the light doesn't change dramatically. And it takes a long time (hours) to film most scenes, because of all the time they have to spend moving equipment around between shots. Which means for a scene of any length, you'd have to spread the filming out over several days, and hope that other conditions (rain, clouds, etc) are similar enough to match.

On a TV budget and schedule, it's just not worth it.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> So I'm thinking Angie is the Monarch Queen, and the monarch butterflies from all over the world will gather to lift the dome and free her, at which time the egg will hatch and from it will emerge the Monarch King, who will destroy the Earth by shooting laser beams from his beautiful monarch wings. And then Angie will dump him and he'll chain her up in his basement.


You mean The Monarch, Mrs. Dr. Girlfriend, and The Monarch's henchmen, with laser beams coming from the Cocoon?


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Ereth said:


> You are assuming it fell as a whole.
> 
> Think instead that the little one fell, and then it created the outer one to protect itself. If you think of the moment of the dome "falling" instead as of the dome being created, then it remains possible it's a sphere.


That's a fair point, and I stand corrected. I went back and rewatched the dropping of the dome, and there is nothing to rule out the dome being generated in-place. In fact, the shot of the full dome at the end almost implies that's exactly what happened. I have to say now that it makes more sense for it to have happened this way, and that there is a very good chance it is a sphere (which would be deep enough so as not to interfere with the well, etc. -- for anything underground that is far enough from the edge, that is).


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I want to see the bird that laid that black/pink egg. Maybe it could start running around creating havoc.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I want to see the bird that laid that black/pink egg. Maybe it could start running around creating havoc.


You mean the Hurely Bird?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

robojerk said:


> You mean the Hurely Bird?


Actually, given how disgusting and vile and generally stinky the writing on this show is, I'm thinking it's actually from a Foo Bird:

http://www-personal.umich.edu/~bbowman/birds/humor/foo_bird.html


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Langree said:


> That depends on how deep it dug in. Now, you could be using up fuel to dig with a backhoe, but even that would take a lot of time. It's only been a few days (and what feels like forever to us).
> 
> It would make much more sense for the Army OUTSIDE to be attempting to trench under, the Army Corps of Engineers has much better equipment then John Q.. Farmer's little ole backhoe.


Couldn't agree more. Especially since the land outside the dome was ruined by the MOAB blast.

Unless, of course, they know something we don't.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Should have figured as much that the crazy guy in a Steven King show would end up being right, even as dumb as it is. Angie probably did "change" when the dome came down and Junior knew it.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

It would have been better if the dome had come down and covered an entire island like Hawaii. That way the outside people would not have been able to easily do anything about it. And since it's a floating mass of land, the dome could easily encircle the entire island no problem. I'm not sure how this would affect the stability of the island. I guess as long as you didn't have every person congregating on one side of the island you wouldn't have to worry about it tipping over any. That's about the only potential problem I see.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> I guess Joe can hope some of his sister's sluttiness rubs off on his notgirlfriend.


Again, what is it that makes Angie a slut?



Bob_Newhart said:


> It would have been better if the dome had come down and covered an entire island like Hawaii. That way the outside people would not have been able to easily do anything about it. And since it's a floating mass of land, the dome could easily encircle the entire island no problem. I'm not sure how this would affect the stability of the island. I guess as long as you didn't have every person congregating on one side of the island you wouldn't have to worry about it tipping over any. That's about the only potential problem I see.


I can't tell if this is supposed to be sarcastic or not.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> Again, what is it that makes Angie a slut?


Again?

I'm something of a connoisseur of slutty girls. I can spot 'em a mile away!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Bob was a political adviser for this guy:


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

ANyone know how many more episodes this season and when does the 2nd season start? Next summer?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> ANyone know how many more episodes this season and when does the 2nd season start? Next summer?


This is a 13 Episode run, Ep8 just aired.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> I can't tell if this is supposed to be sarcastic or not.


It would be much more difficult for the outside world to help if they had to travel all the way to Hawaii and then could only be on ships. Much more difficult. And Hawaii is probably only 10 miles in diameter (I'm speculating with no proof) like Chester's Hills, so this dome would fit nicely).


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Langree said:


> This is a 13 Episode run, Ep8 just aired.


Any idea when next season starts?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Any idea when next season starts?


No, but I assume this will be summer fare. ie: nothing else to watch.

You'll notice this wraps right as fall tv gets into full swing.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I guess the long wait between seasons will give viewers a chance to forget.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Again?
> 
> I'm something of a connoisseur of slutty girls. I can spot 'em a mile away!


 My bad, it was whore last time, not slut. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9714584#post9714584


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kettledrum said:


> I can't tell if this is supposed to be sarcastic or not.


With Bob_, I've found the best policy is to assume he's joking unless there's evidence to the contrary.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> My bad, it was whore last time, not slut.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9714584#post9714584


That wasn't me.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bob_Newhart said:


> It would have been better if the dome had come down and covered an entire island like Hawaii. That way the outside people would not have been able to easily do anything about it. And since it's a floating mass of land, the dome could easily encircle the entire island no problem. I'm not sure how this would affect the stability of the island. I guess as long as you didn't have every person congregating on one side of the island you wouldn't have to worry about it tipping over any. That's about the only potential problem I see.


Your post explains a lot about real life if nothing about our favorite TV show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Just watched it. It was just bad. Boringly bad. Not as stupid so it wasn't as much fun. Just bad.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> I'm speechless. Almost.
> 
> The whole thing with blowing up the well, along with how it came to exist in the first place and the expected results was just awful. A couple 2 liter bottles of ANFO exploded above ground and "It worked, the town has a reservoir again." Because a trickle of water isn't coming out a pipe on some farm somewhere else? Wow.


I have very little knowledge of underground water tables but that seemed rather unbelievable to me.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> With Bob_, I've found the best policy is to assume he's joking unless there's evidence to the contrary.


+1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> I know very well that it wasn't actually a hand dug hole, but just because a backhoe was used doesn't mean they have to use the hole as is. Most productions with any sense would take the 5 minutes necessary to alter the square corners.


And you can easily get square corners with a shovel. It just takes time to get a deep hole and square the corners. But I've done it in the past when digging out an area for a planter. Although that was only three feet deep. Everything was very square and it was all done with a shovel. Although I was also alot younger too.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Your post explains a lot about real life if nothing about our favorite TV show.


...except that an island is NEVER a 'floating mass of land'!!

Are we the only ones who were waiting for one of those snow globes to go straight through the dome?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> ...except that an island is NEVER a 'floating mass of land'!!
> 
> Are we the only ones who were waiting for one of those snow globes to go straight through the dome?


I was, too. I also thought they'd at least find something significant at the bottom of the box. (Though, in hindsight, that wouldn't have made sense as presumably they had just finished filling the box with the globes to carry them, so it's not like its contents were a mystery).


----------



## Tandem (May 26, 2004)

Anyone else think that the dome is a zoo enclosure for a dragon? It's climate controlled and has a ready supply of food and water. Don't know how the butterflies fit in.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I finally watched. I suppose it's probably all been said already. I will agree with another poster that I'm glad Cletus got knocked off. I'm still watching but will go ahead and be glad that I have, in this show, something that doesn't take much brain power. Watching it is like a little nap for my intellect.

I'm not sure it's as profoundly stoopid as 'The Following' was, but it's getting there. It's not as aggravating, so I guess that's something.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

This is bad, but not The Following bad. (imo) The following bad was more due to the characters, this is more due to the "reality" of the mechanics.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

sharkster said:


> I'm glad Cletus got knocked off.


He'll be back.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Tandem said:


> Anyone else think that the dome is a zoo enclosure for a dragon?


Yeah, that was discussed in detail in one of the earlier threads but I'm still not sold. I'm thinking the carbon monoxide that dragonfire would create would overwhelm the dome air and kill the residents too quickly. Dinosaurs being the second most popular idea probably appeals to me more. A modern day Land of the Lost, if you will.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Tandem said:


> Anyone else think that the dome is a zoo enclosure for a dragon? It's climate controlled and has a ready supply of food and water. Don't know how the butterflies fit in.





Bob_Newhart said:


> Yeah, that was discussed in detail in one of the earlier threads but I'm still not sold. I'm thinking the carbon monoxide that dragonfire would create would overwhelm the dome air and kill the residents too quickly.


Maybe Angie is the Khaleesi.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

The book was SOOOO much better. It feels like they completely dumbed down the story and added stoopidness to the mix to hook the yung'uns in the audience

The only thing I hated about the book was the ending 

So I am watching to see what ending they can possibly come up with here. Although I bet it doesnt end in episode 13, just keeps dragging on.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

The thing I liked about the book is that there was a sense of growing desperation because of the air quality dropping and people knowing they only had a limited amount of time before they died. In the tv show there isn't any sense of urgency other than the 45 minute water shortage crisis. I guess it's pretty much business as usual under da dome.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

In the book, the Newspaper lady was always reporting news, and her paper building got burned down.

In the show, she didn't even HAVE a building! And she must have lost her camera


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

philhu said:


> The book was SOOOO much better. It feels like they completely dumbed down the story and added stoopidness to the mix to hook the yung'uns in the audience
> 
> The only thing I hated about the book was the ending
> 
> So I am watching to see what ending they can possibly come up with here. Although I bet it doesnt end in episode 13, just keeps dragging on.


Get thee hence over to a book forum!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be back.


Please spoilerize that!


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

KyleLC said:


> Please spoilerize that!


A guess needs to be spoilerized? Don't fool me, tell me the truth, because i want to learn. Upthread I speculated that many will return.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

philhu said:


> The book was SOOOO much better. It feels like they completely dumbed down the story and added stoopidness to the mix to hook the yung'uns in the audience
> 
> The only thing I hated about the book was the ending
> 
> So I am watching to see what ending they can possibly come up with here. Although I bet it doesnt end in episode 13, just keeps dragging on.


It was renewed for a second season. Since only a week or so has passed on the show so far, they can string the viewers along for several seasons if they want to. And it could still be only a few weeks since the dome appeared.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

A serial killer thrown into the mix could shake things up nicely.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> A serial killer thrown into the mix could shake things up nicely.


Give Junior some time, and he might be your guy. Especially with the way that little slut Angie keeps tormenting him.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Langree said:


> This is bad, but not The Following bad. (imo) The following bad was more due to the characters, this is more due to the "reality" of the mechanics.


At least with this show I am interested to see what happens. After a while of watching The Following, I did not care at all where the story was going.

The dumb things in Under the Dome don't bother me so much. Square corners on the grave bugged some of you, really? I did have a hard time believing the soda bottle bombs at ground level could restore the town reservoir, but I didn't dwell on it.

I'm mainly enjoying Joe's storyline, since it relates to the mystery of the dome. The conflict among the townsfolk doesn't interest me as much.

I do wish the show was a single season, though. I don't think a show like this needs to go on for many seasons. Just tell the story and end it.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I was hoping that Big Jim would have turned out to be more ruthless. He's definitely my favorite character here.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I was hoping that Big Jim would have turned out to be more ruthless. He's definitely my favorite character here.


He does a mean glare, that's for sure.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> I'm mainly enjoying Joe's storyline, since it relates to the mystery of the dome. The conflict among the townsfolk doesn't interest me as much.


Joe is like Walt from season one of Lost. Seems to be the key. (But probably, as in Lost, that will turn out to be a red herring.) I also think the kid who plays Joe is a good actor. Maybe he can get on a better show next time around.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Numb And Number2 said:


> A guess needs to be spoilerized? Don't fool me, tell me the truth, because i want to learn. Upthread I speculated that many will return.


Sorry, I didn't see your previous speculation. You worded your post (the one I quoted) as if you knew he as going to return -- not like a guess, so I thought you had read the book and was giving something away.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

KyleLC said:


> I thought you had read the book and was giving something away.


I believe burning a book is a celebration of free speech and I can think of no better guest of honor than ~The Book~


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I like Hank much better when he is in Albuquerque.


Thanks to Amazon Prime, I still get to watch this dumbness for free.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I like Hank much better when he is in Albuquerque.
> 
> Thanks to Amazon Prime, I still get to watch this dumbness for free.


So does anyone who doesn't pay for CBS!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> So does anyone who doesn't pay for CBS!


well, I pay for CBS but don't currently receive it.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

jdfs said:


> The show is so different from the book that we could theoretically talk freely about it without spoilerizing. Some of the characters share the same name, but none resemble the book. All plots the last few weeks are brand new and any slight overlap, like the center of the dome, are still completely different.
> 
> For the book readers this at least keeps us guessing. However the book was not this stupid.


They took the names they needed from the book then tore-up the book and fed it to the Dog.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I want to see the bird that laid that black/pink egg. Maybe it could start running around creating havoc.


Too late, Primeval: New World, was canceled.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> The thing I liked about the book is that there was a sense of growing desperation because of the air quality dropping and people knowing they only had a limited amount of time before they died. In the tv show there isn't any sense of urgency other than the 45 minute water shortage crisis. I guess it's pretty much business as usual under da dome.


That was the point for "Pink stars are falling (in line)" from the book. They are using it in the show, so maybe that will happen.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> Joe is like Walt from season one of Lost. Seems to be the key. (But probably, as in Lost, that will turn out to be a red herring.) I also think the kid who plays Joe is a good actor. Maybe he can get on a better show next time around.


A better show doesn't provide a steady paycheck if it doesn't get renewed. I would think a popular show with a steady paycheck is more important than being on a "better show". Better is subjective anyway.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Johncv said:


> That was the point for "Pink stars are falling (in line)" from the book. They are using it in the show, so maybe that will happen.


Forget the stinking book!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Better is subjective anyway.


Indeed


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Forget the stinking book!


Why? Because YOU did not read the book? I take that most people posting and viewing the show did read the book. The line "Pink stars are falling" did come from the book and its use in the show which implies that the writers (of the show) intend to use that part what happen to the Dome in the show. But, as most people here have pointed out, the writers are stupid.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> well, I pay for CBS but don't currently receive it.


That stinks. You in the dispute?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> That stinks. You in the dispute?


yup

The Dallas CBS station is one of the CBS O&O stations.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Johncv said:


> I take that most people posting and viewing the show did read the book.


I think you are wrong.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Johncv said:


> Why? Because YOU did not read the book? I take that most people posting and viewing the show did read the book.


I wouldn't make that assumption.

I haven't read the book and wouldn't appreciate being spoiled about it.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Johncv said:


> Why? Because YOU did not read the book? I take that most people posting and viewing the show did read the book. The line "Pink stars are falling" did come from the book and its use in the show which implies that the writers (of the show) intend to use that part what happen to the Dome in the show. But, as most people here have pointed out, the writers are stupid.


This is a TV forum. Take your stinking book comments to a book forum.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Numb And Number2 said:


> This is a TV forum. Take your stinking book comments to a book forum.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

meow


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Why? Because YOU did not read the book? I take that most people posting and viewing the show did read the book. The line "Pink stars are falling" did come from the book and its use in the show which implies that the writers (of the show) intend to use that part what happen to the Dome in the show. But, as most people here have pointed out, the writers are stupid.


I think you are wronger than any person has ever been in the history of the universe.

Except about the writers. You nailed that part.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I think you are wronger than any person has ever been in the history of the universe.
> 
> Except about the writers. You nailed that part.


Why can't we compare the book to the show or the show to book? Both are now clearly becoming two different storylines as others have pointed out. Should I wrap it in spoilers tags? Buy the book (King need more money) and read it you will enjoy the bad writing of the show even more. Sorry if I made some people mad about this, that was not intention.  ♥ ☮


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Johncv said:


> Why can't we compare the book to the show or the show to book?


Make a new thread and label it clearly. No one would complain about that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Johncv said:


> Why can't we compare the book to the show or the show to book? Both are now clearly becoming two different storylines as others have pointed out. Should I wrap it in spoilers tags? Buy the book (King need more money) and read it you will enjoy the bad writing of the show even more. Sorry if I made some people mad about this, that was not intention.  ♥ ☮


Stephen King is writing the Season 2 premiere. I wonder how many compaints there will be about that episode?


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

It baffles me that King would write the S02 premiere. It also baffles me that he wrote a glowing review of the show shortly before the first episode aired.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

GoPackGo said:


> It baffles me that King would write the S02 premiere. It also baffles me that he wrote a glowing review of the show shortly before the first episode aired.


In his statement he talks about the ending/origin of the Dome, I'm thinking he just saw the scripts, if that. He may have just discussed it with the writer's and producers.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

since his writing credits bring him cash, maybe he's trying not to bite the hand that feed him?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I never watch the "Scenes from next week" segment. Do y'all?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I never watch the "Scenes from next week" segment. Do y'all?


I usually watch them.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I never watch the "Scenes from next week" segment. Do y'all?


Usually not.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I never watch the "Scenes from next week" segment. Do y'all?


Always. Unless they are buried in the middle of another show, a la Breaking Bad, in which case I don't bother.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> Always. Unless they are buried in the middle of another show, a la Breaking Bad, in which case I don't bother.


That's a sore point AMC pulled on Breaking Bad fans. Like you, I didn't stay to watch.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tivoboyjr said:


> Always. Unless they are buried in the middle of another show, a la Breaking Bad, in which case I don't bother.


i watch them, unless it requires even the least amount of effort on my part. they are always available online, if i want to see them badly enough.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> Since his writing credits bring him cash, maybe he's trying not to bite the hand that feed him?


LOL! As if King is in desperate need of cash ...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Well, I have this episode and the two previous episodes still sitting on the tivo and I never seem to have the desire to catch up. So I guess I'm out.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Is it too early to start a thread saying how silly tonight's episode was?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I hope they dig a hole. We could use another hole discussion.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Prediction: a main character will die.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Prediction: a main character will die.


Spoilers! Lol.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Prediction: a main character will die.


We can only hope.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

While I agree in spades about all the dumb under the dome, the square corners hole thing was directly lampshaded by Julia in her comment about "how military" -- I think it's an intentional decision to reflect Barbie's discipline or thoroughness or something.

This show wants to have it both ways. It wants to milk the "what if?" aspect of a dome isolating a town, by exploring things like the ways civilized behavior breaks down, the question of what you'd run out of first, etc.; but whenever that's not convenient, it casually ignores it. People can run generators to power abandoned buildings (silently, no less) 24/7 with no concerns about running out of fuel (let alone air quality or noise), and the "small town" always turns out to have anything in it the story needs, somewhere. It also wants to set up the "why did this happen?" question as a big mystery so it can give us some kind of payoff in tiny installments -- oh, look, an egg; oh, look, it has pink dots; etc. -- but with every new development it seems more likely the "explanation" will turn out to be not an explanation at all, just a pretext or MacGuffin, which would be fine if it was being used solely as a means to explore the "what if?" but if you're going to make the question a central issue of the show, you have to give us an explanation that works.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> Give Junior some time, and he might be your guy. Especially with the way that little slut Angie keeps tormenting him.


Again, what is it that makes Angie a slut?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> Again, what is it that makes Angie a slut?


There seems to be a running thing in these threads where someone calls Angie a slut and then someone else (you, perhaps) asks why she is a slut. I just wanted to join in the fun.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> There seems to be a running thing in these threads where someone calls Angie a slut and then someone else (you, perhaps) asks why she is a slut. I just wanted to join in the fun.


LOL, I wondered if that was the case...


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Is she an ignorant slut?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

KyleLC said:


> Is she an ignorant slut?


No, that's Jane!


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> No, that's Jane!


Wait - who's Jane?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> No, that's Jane!


ROFLMAO


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

mike_k said:


> Wait - who's Jane?


If you don't know, you don't DESERVE to have it explained!!!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

mike_k said:


> Wait - who's Jane?


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k80nW6AOhTs[/media]


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh, come on...  Of course I know who Jane is. I was posting in reference to the show... #nobodygetsmyjokes


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

mike_k said:


> Oh, come on...  Of course I know who Jane is. I was posting in reference to the show... #nobodygetsmyjokes


Must be a problem in the delivery.


----------

